# Texas - Mutual Assistance Group



## Endgameprep (Apr 7, 2021)

Anyone know of any existing central Texas MAG groups or how to go about finding one? Would love to invest in such a group to grow trust and knowledge for the uncertain times ahead of us. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Endgameprep said:


> Anyone know of any existing central Texas MAG groups or how to go about finding one? Would love to invest in such a group to grow trust and knowledge for the uncertain times ahead of us. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


We had one guy come through a couple of years ago, PM'd the Texans wanting to start one. I think he even had a website at one point. But no, not really familiar with one.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Why don't you start one?


----------



## Endgameprep (Apr 7, 2021)

Auntie said:


> Why don't you start one?


I may end up doing that if there is enough interest. Surely there is already several out there just hard to find.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There probably is, with Op Sec it is hard to find them. Do you have experience prepping? What are your areas of expertise?


----------



## Endgameprep (Apr 7, 2021)

Auntie said:


> There probably is, with Op Sec it is hard to find them. Do you have experience prepping? What are your areas of expertise?


I am one of the many newer peppers that woke up to the idea due to the pandemic, supply chain shortages, odd weather patterns and economic uncertainties. I'm not where I want to be yet but I've learned a lot over the last 14 months and I'm starting to get where I feel less anxiety about my preparedness. My line of work (computer jockey) does not really help me bring many skills to the table that are needed but I know where I need to improve. 

Year supply of long term food storage
Small garden planted - (much to learn here to strive for self reliance) 
Rain water collection system at 550gal with several ways to filter it. (Sawyer, life straws, Berkey)
Small 400watt solar setup with enough batteries to run at least a freezer and charge small items - (Plans to expand here to 1000w soon)
Duel fuel generator large enough to power essential home needs - (Still need to install a transfer switch tho and figure out fuel storage) 
handheld ham radio's for communications - (limited knowledge here and not licensed) 
guns/ammo enough to defend if needed but always looking for more due to all the shortages. 
bug out bag stocked just in case.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Seems like you are on the right path.


----------



## Endgameprep (Apr 7, 2021)

Auntie said:


> Seems like you are on the right path.


Yep I'm trying  just need some local likeminded friends to expand and learn with. Power in numbers and unfortunately by the looks of things we all might need someone watching our back.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I've seen MAG's come and go. You'll find your group after the fact in those who survive. Mutually beneficial survival will become necessary and groups will be formed out of them. That's how I see things.

Most preppers right now are keeping to themselves. Many have tried to get others interested but have been labeled as crazy and kooks. So most tend to keep to themselves. Opsec being the key here. What others don't know you have, the better off you are. You won't be high on the target list of non preppers. I have heard people talk about targeting Mormons if things get that ugly. The truth is they will be surprised because few Mormons actually follow that part of the doctrine. They intend for the church to take care of that.

There was someone here who had a group in the southeast. The issue with him was he believed all the clickbait sites and got pissed when it was pointed out that none of the crap he talked about came to fruition. He hasn't been back since.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

These groups must form organically. Corporatizing a group of "self-sufficient" people will not generally last very long.
As @inceptor said, these groups will form of out necessity when the time comes. Until then, there are too many variables about "what could happen", and too many people will disagree about the direction the group should take.

Your best bet will simply be to find individuals who are like-minded and close by. Keep up communication, coordinate some events or training, keep interactions casual but meaningful.
That way, when the shit really does hit the fan, you have lines to pull on and reach people who are ready to group up for the long haul.


----------



## Endgameprep (Apr 7, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> These groups must form organically. Corporatizing a group of "self-sufficient" people will not generally last very long.
> As @inceptor said, these groups will form of out necessity when the time comes. Until then, there are too many variables about "what could happen", and too many people will disagree about the direction the group should take.
> 
> Your best bet will simply be to find individuals who are like-minded and close by. Keep up communication, coordinate some events or training, keep interactions casual but meaningful.
> That way, when the shit really does hit the fan, you have lines to pull on and reach people who are ready to group up for the long haul.


Yes I do agree that these groups will form on their own if things get that bad. Just like all preps though I'd rather have one in place ready to go with some level of trust already built with the group. I do see the risk involved due to OpSec, Its a rock and a hard place deciding if you fly solo and taking your chances joining a group post SHTF or letting others into your life pre SHTF to collectively be better off for it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Endgameprep said:


> Yes I do agree that these groups will form on their own if things get that bad. Just like all preps though I'd rather have one in place ready to go with some level of trust already built with the group. I do see the risk involved due to OpSec, Its a rock and a hard place deciding if you fly solo and taking your chances joining a group post SHTF or letting others into your life pre SHTF to collectively be better off for it.


I'm with a small group but we are scattered all across the DFW metroplex, south Texas and Idaho. We discuss different things, do group buys and are a general support for each other. Yet when the fecal matter hits the oscillating mechanism, we'll be pretty much on our own.

That's one reason for a site like this. You can work things out here, share ideas, find ways to do things you hadn't thought of and general work some kinks out in your plan. You'll also figure out what works for one person may not work for another for a variety of reasons. But this is a good place to find that out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope you can find one that has more actual members than FBI infiltrators. Let us know. Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hope you can find one that has more actual members than FBI infiltrators. Let us know. Thanks.


And that is an even bigger truth.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m your Friend, Believe It.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> I’m your Friend, Believe It.


And the check is in the mail.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Was with the Original III % group for a while. Leadership was what we don't like.
Was with a break-away group in my state. Leadership was self-absorbed.

My take-away? Screw all that crap. You got friends who think as you do? Local people? There's your mutual assistance group. Forget about anything larger. It will not work. Distance and human nature will screw up things.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> ........My take-away? Screw all that crap. You got friends who think as you do? Local people? There's your mutual assistance group. ......


This.

You really can't expect much from a MAG that's just tossed together with total strangers. They'll mix like oil and water. I'm not saying total strangers are automatically bad, but overcoming the inherent fear of an unknown is difficult. Maybe they will be good people. But most preppers don't like the type of advertising that comes from trying to organize a group of unknowns.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Meh.
Just take the jab and enjoy life on the progressive plantation.
I heard something about another basic income check in July!
Woohoo!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Try joining some local groups that are not necessarily MAG oriented. 
Most people who prep or have the prep mindset enjoy common hobbies. Hook up with gardening groups, folk who spend some time at the range shooting, canning and food storage classes. 
You can get some skills and meet locals. A group of people who you can friend first then MAG with later would be bound to develop. 
BoF.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Becoming involved in ANY "group", organized or not, especially in regards to prepping, is the ultimate in Trust. It takes just one person to open their big mouth to put you at risk should the SHTF. You may think because they are also a prepper, they can be trusted. Think again, my friends. I learned this the hard way. Never again.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

There are a number of threads on the matter of finding preppers in your area. Who do you tell you prep? Tell your neighbors? etc...

There are even some folks in the prepping community who have public prepping MAG websites (the Pensacola Preppers comes to mind). These websites can be decent road maps to starting your own group, contain stuff to consider, even by-laws of some groups. I found the Pensacola website to contain useful prepping info, considerations on opsec and freeloaders, etc.. Valuable food prep considerations and group dynamics. However, it was a bit too structured for my particular situation. Here's their website. Huge shout out to Mr. Costa, who runs their group and makes all of this info available for others. Home | pensacolapreppers

Some folks espouse that it will all come together when the SHTF, and those capable will be on their own, or just find each other to meet the needs of their survival. While this might be true, I also see the fallacy in this logic. Yes, people will survive, but I think security is a major factor in survival, and seclusion is helpful, but not full proof. Real security takes numbers, takes people. The more people, the more secure (from a perimeter or physical threat situation). However, people require resources (food, water, shelter, etc..). If I'm all about it just "coming together" after the SHTF, it's probably gonna involve neighbors pitching in for neighborhood security, for various survival projects, etc.. But if I'm the only one with food/water, then my resources are going to deplete fairly quickly as we add more people to our group. This is my concern. So...

Our approach has been multifaceted. To start, we've identified that many conservatives in our area are quiet about their politics, they're the "silent majority". So in 2020 we started to organize "social" groups of patriotic types in our neighborhood. We get together for beers/cocktails, firepits, BBQs, etc... Nothing super formal. However, in these larger gatherings, discussions often delve into politics and concerns for upcoming turmoil. This has allowed me and one of my close friends (serious survivalist) to identify a small group of other neighbors who were either already preppers, or people who are receptive to the idea. This smaller group is our MAG. We were able to cherry pick specialists, people with direct skills we need/want, AND to identify people we fully trust. We've got neighbors who on paper are ideal candidates for our MAG (SWAT team, huge defendable home with stockpiles of weapons and food), but were vetoed out due to personality issues (trust/egos/etc). 

In our larger neighborhood patriot group, we do bring up (or encourage) discussions on preparedness... "Ya, it's been a crazy year, and after the TP shortage, we decided to stock up on some extra supplies".. While probing comments like this aren't an admission of a massive horde of food, it gets the conversations going, and we've got a good number of our larger patriot group who will be fantastic resources if the SHTF... but these folks aren't necessarily in our immediate MAG. 

Our MAG group has a couple requirements. The entire group needs to approve of your joining. You need to have (or be willing to acquire) at least 6 mos of food for your entire family. And secrecy is paramount, not even our wives know the complete extent our of MAG preps. We want a core team of patriots who will have each others back. We want those folks self reliant (food/supplies/etc) so the other MAG members won't feel the need to support them, taking food out their own families mouths. Our MAG has comms/weapons/full kit and are all sheepdogs. (SWAT/Military/Hunters) who believe in be prepared so they don't need to make hard decisions after a SHTF scenario. This arrangement is great, because it gives our MAG members confidence that they have support and security pre-arranged, and they don't need to worry about some twisted lord of the flies power struggles in our neighborhood. We all live within a couple blocks of each other. We don't plan to rule over our neighborhood like dictators (We'll be trying to keep on the downlow), but if any weenie from the local town board tries to come in and run things like a socialist commune afterwards, confiscating resources, they'll run into slight resistance


----------

